# Impact Screwdriver



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson....Agweb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/impact-screwdriver-strikes-again/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

1: Have two of those in the shop, one in 3/8" and the other in 1/2". Invaluable if your working on motorcycles or on Wakasha diesels for example, they have slotted tapered head screws holding the front timing plate to the block.

2: Take an extension and grind the end off a little so it's square then use that for removing those plugs. The extra 1/16" of an inch deeper can make a difference.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

One of those tools that isn't used often, but comes in real handy when it is. It most often has loosened the fastener for me and besides the opportunity to put a good thump on something that's been frustrating shouldn't be neglected.


----------

